# Once Again You Can Transfer Mileage Plus Miles to AGR Points (no)



## kal-tex (Oct 11, 2013)

I was just looking at my Mileage Plus account, and I see that transfers are again allowed between Mileage Plus and Amtrak Guest Rewards! Good News!

Maybe this has been posted here before. If so, I apologize.


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll be dipped! I was sure that this privilege was gone, gone forever, but sure enough, there it is on the United Web site. Two things that seem odd to me, though:

1) I don't see anything about this on the AGR Web site (you still, though, can transfer Diner's Club points to AGR, I'm glad to see).

2) I can't navigate to this page on the United Web site, but only leap there directly from Google.

If I had 5k United miles, I'd call, but that account was depleted by recent ticket redemptions.


----------



## jis (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks like a stray leftover from the OnePass days. It does not mention MileagePlus. It only talks of OnePass.

It says "Amtrak Guest Rewards® member with Select or Select Plus status who are also OnePass members can transfer Amtrak Guest Rewards points to OnePass miles."

So you can definitely transfer miles from OnePass to AGR. But OnePass does not exist and you couldn't possibly be a member of OnePass anymore. If you were in the past you were transferred to MileagePlus earlier this year.

So you can transfer all your remaining OnePass Miles ( = 0 ) to AGR. Go for it!


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 11, 2013)

I bet that's an old webpage that the new United never purged from their servers. I think I have about that many now Milage Plus miles between a recent United trip and the leftover that were less than 5000 from the end of the transferring days.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll find out if true, if so, I see 40K more AGR points in my future! 

I was saving up for a trans Atlantic flight, but the redemption amounts are going up. So I guess I'll be stuck with AGR points!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 11, 2013)

I just called Mileage Plus via the number clicking the link.

It seems it was too good to be true!  As far as the agent could tell, it's an old page that Google had in memory that just reappeared. There is no such option available.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 11, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I'll find out if true, if so, I see 40K more AGR points in my future!
> 
> I was saving up for a trans Atlantic flight, but the redemption amounts are going up. So I guess I'll be stuck with AGR points!


 ***??? the_traveler F-F-F-lying!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 11, 2013)

Amtrak doesn't go under the Pond! And I've got to get to the trains somehow!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 12, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Amtrak doesn't go under the Pond! And I've got to get to the trains somehow!


Um dude, you've stated that the PHS is good for crossing 'The Pond' before. :huh: So what gives? :giggle:


----------

